# Distribucion de los elementos



## EzEkieL (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola, primero que nada, estes mi primer post, y queria agradecerles a los que hacen que este foro sea practicamente el grial de la electronica... Ahora pasamos a la pregunta:

Queria saber si hay algo de material circulando o simplemente aca mismo dejando sus opiniones, acerca de como conviene distribuir los elementos a la hora de aramar el pcb, para que resulte menos complicada a la hora del ruteo, si bien requiere mucho de logica espontanea, y de como viene el pcb a hacer, pienso que debe de haber algun patron que seguir, para que sea mas simple tanto armarla, como tambien un ruteo mas simple.

Otra pregunta seria, de como conviene realizar los puentes, en el caso de querer hacer el pcb simple faz...  de mi parte llegue a hacerlo de una forma algo rebuscada, que utiliza el mismo ruteo, limitando solamente algunas zonas de la cara de los componentes, agrandando los vias, para que sea mas simple poder soldar el puente. 

Yo uso el Eagle 4.11 si es de utilidad esta información, sin mas me despido esperando una pronta respuesta... muchas gracias desde ya y un abrazo...


----------



## El nombre (Feb 29, 2008)

material circulando un monton. Lo que tienes que hacer es montar todo ese material. 
Resumiendo: La practica.


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Coincido con El nombre, hay material dando vueltas y con diversos criterios, esta el estetico de poner todos los componentes en la misma posicion o el de reducir al maximo el tamaño de la placa, tambien el de separar por bloques, etc.

Cuando diseñas una placa tienes que pensar un par de cosas en este orden:

1) tamaño y forma
2) simplificar el armado los mas posible
3) como te gustaria que se vea terminada

El tema de los puentes, es simple, la menos cantidad posible de la menor longitud posible.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Feb 29, 2008)

Que estas deacuerdo conmigo?' AAAGGGG! retiro lo anterior dicho!

Saludos

PD voy a por la medicación


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Debe ser la primera vez que coincido, no es para tanto, no importa que tan baja sean las probabilidades, se pueden dar.

Saludos..

PD: muy fuerte la medicación?


----------



## EzEkieL (Feb 29, 2008)

Entonces... en si es prueba y error... ?  Mi logica me hizo llegar a que primero establezca los elementos de mas pines..... CI... cerca de estos... los elementos de 2 pines con mayor distancia entre los pines... las resistencias.... y por ultimo los cap. por tener menor distancia entre los pines.... eso me dio buenos resultados... pero queria ver si hay algo mejor, de maldito perfeccionista no mas.... jajaja.

PD: Aflojen con las pepas...


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

No llegan a pepas, es para no volver tan rutinario el foro.

Ubicar los integrados primero es una buena opcion, pero antes de seguir ordenando mira que componentes tienen que estar necesariamente cerca de los integrados.

Otra cuestion es no caer en que quede lindo y las pistas sean un enredo. Cuando los circuitos son simples no pasa nada, pero a medida que subes en complejidad y mas que nada en frecuencia, tienes que respetar ciertos criterios.

Saludos..


----------

